# Problema con reloj digital con 74ls47, 74ls90,displays y timer 555



## Electronikz_CL (Jun 2, 2012)

buenas tardes tengan ustedes,estoy estudiando y soy algo novato en electronica, les explico lo sig.., tengo un problema con un proyecto..lo que pasa esque estoy haciendo un reloj digital (formato militar) ya lo simule en livewire y tmb en multisim,y me corre bn,, pero al montarlo en la protoboard tengo un pequeño error, me refiero a que el segundo minutero me da unos numeros mochos,,lo ke son el 4 y 5..todo lo demas me cuenta bn..pero cada vez que en los minutos me cuentan del 40 hasta el 59 se vuelve a regresar al 40 hasta el 59 ypero ahora completamente los numeros...si alguien me pudiera echar la mano se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola CLRL

Mejor comprime y adjunta el archivo que genera el LiveWire.
Casi no se distingen los datos importantes en la imagen que adjuntaste.

Si en el LiveWire funciona bien la simulación, entonces hay algo mal conectado en el ProtoBoard.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Electronikz_CL (Jun 2, 2012)

claro se me olvido..perdon..y ps la verdad si tengo bn conectados los componentes bn en la protoboard...lo cheque como 7 veces y tmb le pase continuidad a todos los componentes y esta bn cableado..pero si me surge ese problemilla..les dejo la simulacion en livewire y tmb un video de como eske pasa este prblema...y grax por su ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola CLRL

Lo más seguro es que tengas una conexión fuera de lugar.
Supongo que lo que está conectado erróneamente es en el contador que se utiliza para ese digito.
Puede ser también que el decodificador ya no sirva pues no tienes las resistencias limitadoras de corriente entre éste y el Display.

Aunque esto no es la causa del problema puede traer consecuencias malas para tu reloj:
A- Faltan las resistencias limitadoras para cada segmento de cada Display.
B- Al el LED que está conectado en el PIN 3 del 555 le falta también su resistencia limitadora de corriente.
C- Las salidas del decodificador llamadas BL(4) no es necesario conectarlas.

Quita el contador y el decodificador que se utilizan para ese digito.
Y verifica continuidad entre estas terminales:
74LS90 *11* al 74LS47 *06*
74LS90 *08* al 74LS47 *02*
74LS90 *09* al 74LS47 *01*
74LS90 *12* al 74LS47 *07*

74LS90 *12* al 74LS90 *01*
74LS90 *09* al 74LS90 *02*
74LS90 *08* al 74LS90 *03*
Debe haber cero Ohms.
Si todo está correcto reemplaza el contador por otro que esté funcionando bien.
Y regresa el mismo decodificador.
Si todo está correcto el contador original no sirve. Si continua el problema, reemplaza el decodificador por otro que esté funcionando bien.
Funciona bien ahora ?? 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## avispo (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola, disculpen la molestia pero me podrían explicar cómo funciona el reloj como es que el segundo contador llega a 5 y se reinicia a 0 y le envía el pulso al tercer contador.
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola avispo

Supongo que te refieres al circuito contenido en el archivo .ZIP que está en el mensaje #4.

El segundo contador llega a 5 y se reinicia a 0 porque tiene conectado su Q2 al Reset 0 Pin 2 y su Q4 al Reset 0 Pin 3.
Así que cuando Q2 y Q4 sean ciertas el contador se restablece a cero.
Cuando eso ocurre es porque ese contador llegó a T6 (Q2 + Q4 = T6). Este 6 no se ve en el Display correspondiente pues inmediatamente se restablece a cero.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## avispo (Dic 19, 2012)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos por la pronta respuesta.
si es al  circuito contenido en el archivo .ZIP que está en el mensaje #4 al que me refiero.
Disculpa que abuse de tu tiempo y conocimientos 
Entonces  Q2=QD y Q4=QC y QC según medio entendí  es la salida por defecto del LS90.
Si no es mucha molestia tendrás alguna tabla para hacer las conexiones para que cuente hasta el número que yo le indique ya sea 2, 4, 8 etc.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola avispo

Realmente no se a que te refieres con: *Entonces Q2=QD y Q4=QC y QC según medio entendí es la salida por defecto del LS90.*[/COLOR]
Podríamos darles un nombre a las salidas Q del 74LS90 así:
Q1(12), Q2(9), Q4(8), Q8(11). Número entre paréntesis es el número de PIN.
Los valores ciertos son nivel alto. Así que cuando tengamos Q1= Alto, Q2= Bajo, Q4= Bajo, Q8= Alto. Tendríamos un 9(Decimal) 1001(Binario) en las salidas Q porque:
Q1 = 1
Q2 = 0
Q4 = 0
Q8 = 1
Solo el 1 y el 8 son ciertos así que 1 + 8 = 9(Decimal).

Si quieres que cuente hasta un número que Tú le indiques debes detectar ese número en las Q’s del 74LS90 +1 y en ese instante restablecerlo a 0.
Por ejemplo: deseamos que cuente de 0 a 7, debemos detectar cuando llegue a 7 + 1 = 8 y en ese instante restablecer el contador a 0.
En este caso Q8 se conectaría a los PIN’s 2 y 3 para que se restablezca a 0.
Si queremos que cuente de 0 a 4 entonces detectamos cuando llegue a 5, 
Q1=1, 
Q2=0 
Q4=1, 
Q8=0.
En este caso se conectaría Q1 al PIN 2 y Q4 al PIN 3.

La tabla Tú la podrías hacer basado en lo anterior.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## avispo (Dic 20, 2012)

MrCarlos
De nuevo Gracias
La información que me das me es de mucha utilidad ya que he logrado en tender un poco la hoja de datos del 74ls90 pero aun no logro hacer que cuente de 0 a 6 es decir cómo le indico 6+1=7 en binario 0111 :
Q1(12)=1
Q2(9) =1
Q4(8) =1
Q8(11)=0
¿En que pin tendría que conectar Q4 ó Q1?


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola avispo

De más de una forma se puede lograr lo que pretendes.
El 74LS90 solo tiene 2 entradas para restablecerlo a 0. y entre ellas se efectúa la función AND. Quiere decir que hasta que las 2 sean nivel alto 1 el contador se restablecerá.
Pero si requieres más entradas puedes agregar una compuerta AND de 2 entradas a una de las entradas para restablecer el contador. Así que ya tienes 3 entradas para restablecerlo.

Fíjate en el los circuitos contenidos en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Dic 21, 2012)

avispo dijo:


> Hola, disculpen la molestia pero me podrían explicar cómo funciona el reloj como es que el segundo contador llega a 5 y se reinicia a 0 y le envía el pulso al tercer contador.
> Gracias.



Buenos días avispo.

Voy a intentar aclarar tu duda.

Primero. Si lees el Data Sheet del 74xx90, verás que su Entrada de Reloj es activa por Flanco de bajada, esto no suele ser muy habitual en los contadores.

Segundo. Cuando el contador está contando llegamos a la siguiente condición...

Cuando el contador llega a cuatro tendremos...

Q0 = "0"
Q1 = "0"
*Q2 = "1"* esto es primordial para entenderlo.
Q3 = "0"

La cuenta continua.
5... 
Al llegar a 6 tendremos...

Q0 = "0"
*Q1 = "1"*
*Q2 = "1"*
Q3 = "0"

Al estar Q1 y Q2 a "1" provocamos que el Contador se Resetee,  como Q2 se pone a "0" hace que el siguiente Contador cuente una unidad (Recuerda que cuenta por Flanco de bajada).

El número 6 no se llega a visualizar ya que el proceso tarda tan sólo unos pocos nanoSegundos.

Para el Reseteo con otros números, MrCarlos lo explica perfectamente en los anteriores Post


PD. Los Contadores 74xx90 y 74xx92, tienen muchos (o más) años de existencia y precisamete fueron diseñados para realizar Relojes en Formato ""24" Horas, si analizamos su funcionamiento, vemos que esto es muy sencillo y no se requiere ningún tipo de lógica adicional para realizar la cuenta de 23,59,59.
Recuerdo que a principio de los años 70 realizé un Reloj con Horas Minutos, y Segundos, con varias alarmas, sistema de puesta en hora, y alguna función más, en aquella época los precios de los Integrados eran muy caros, el Reloj tenía cerca de 50 Integrados, la visualización era con Tubos Nixie, y el consumo era de varios Amperios.


Sal U2


----------



## avispo (Dic 21, 2012)

MrCarlos una vez más  gracias y a ti también miguelus

Como lograr que cuente hasta X numero ya lo entendí y estoy muy agradecido solo tengo unas dudas mas.

Espero me permitan seguir compartiendo sus conocimientos y puedan ayudarme a comprender como escoger la salida del 74ls90 ya que en el circuito contenido en el archivo .ZIP que está en el mensaje #4 el primer contador (de derecha a izquierda) manda la señal de pulso del pin 11 al segundo contador y este segundo contador manda la señal del pin 8 al tercer contador.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 22, 2012)

avispo dijo:


> MrCarlos una vez más  gracias y a ti también miguelus
> 
> Como lograr que cuente hasta X numero ya lo entendí y estoy muy agradecido solo tengo unas dudas mas.
> 
> Espero me permitan seguir compartiendo sus conocimientos y puedan ayudarme a comprender como escoger la salida del 74ls90 ya que en el circuito contenido en el archivo .ZIP que está en el mensaje #4 el primer contador (de derecha a izquierda) manda la señal de pulso del pin 11 al segundo contador y este segundo contador manda la señal del pin 8 al tercer contador.



Buenos días avispo

Primero una aclaración... Los "Pesos Binarios", pueden tener varias formas de escribirse. por ejemplo...

Q0, Q1, Q2, Q3
A, B, C, D
8, 4, 2, 1 Esta última se denomina "Código 8421"

Si miras el esquema del  Post #4, la salida del primer Contador (el de la derecha) se hace por el Pin marcado con un "8", este (8) se refiere al "Peso Binario" y corresponde al Pin 11 del 74LS90.

Cuando el Contador llega a "8", el Pin 11 se pondrá a uno y cuando el Contador termine su cuenta 9+1, todas sus salidas se pondrán a "0".
Como la salida "8" Pin 11 se pone a "0" el siguiente Contador incrementará una unidad (Recuerda que cuentan por Flanco de bajada.

Lee despacio los Post de Mr Carlos y también  mi Post anterior y entenderás cómo funciona ese Reloj.

Sal U2


----------



## avispo (Dic 27, 2012)

Gracias miguelus. 
Felices fiestas a todos. 

Ya tengo más claro el funcionamiento del reloj, pero ¿hay alguna manera para que el reloj muestre el número 6 completo?, me refiero a que el segmento “a” también encienda.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 27, 2012)

Buenas tares avispo

Para mostrar el 6 con el segemento A y el 9 con el segmeto D en lugar del 74LS47 hay que emplear el 74LS247.
Este CI es equivalente con el 74LS47 pero la forma de visualizar el 6 y el 9 es distinta

Que 2013 te tráiga lo mejor

Sal U2


----------



## avispo (Dic 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias  miguelus y MrCarlos por la paciencia y compartir sus conocimientos.
Les deseo  dicha y felicidad para este 2013 y siempre.


----------

